# VOID Cube...



## CUBERT (Oct 15, 2008)

on US soil!

I just recieved them today. 

Size: 1mm larger than your standard DIY. 

Stickers: Feels like PVC, but the colors are weird, see pics: Lt. Grey, Lt. Blue, Lt. Puke Green, Lt. Yellow, OrangeRed and Dark Grey. 30 mins after opening the box I restickered with Cubesmith stickers. 

Feel: Solid and sturdy. I anticipated it to be floppy for some reason, but I was wrong. Feels like a tight black DIY, tight spin but smooth. I need to lube this baby when I get home. 

Weight: Black Type A= 4 oz, VOID Cube= 4.5 oz. Not so accurate as I used my Mail Scale. 

Cost: Purchased from amazon.co.jp when it was 20$ a cube, but I think now they get combo deals where you purchase it together with a Mirror Blocks cube (will take pics of Mirror Blocks soon) for like $30 combo. Shipping & Handling was like $28 per cube, I know its expensive but this thing is only sold in Japan, so I ponied up. I used a japan shopping service (don't want to advertise site due to outragous amount you need to spend, google at your own risk).

10-15-2008
I lubed one last night and solved it like 10 times. Played with it this morning and all but two faces are smooth turning. The two non smooth faces make me feel like taking out a cap and loosening a screw, but no cap or screw. VOID cube that i recieved and lube definetly cannot be used for speedcubing. This maybe a case such as store bought Rubiks where 1 out of 10 could be used as a speedcube out of the box. I will wait and first break-in the other VOID before lubing it, maybe it will help.
I purposely left out pics of the mechanism out of respect to the inventor. If you have a 2x2 Rubiks ICE cube then you can imagine how this cube is put together. Cubies are on rails similar to the ICE cube and after lubing it if feels like an ICE cube. One of the non smooth faces feel like a face on a 6x6x6 V-cube, some kind of soft clicking action. Im not so brave right now in opening one up as they cost me a pretty penny, but im tempted to go in an sand down the problem.

I just saw Nakaji's vid, check it out: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IymUGXBrmLg, definetly can't be used for speed cubing, took him almost 17.75 sec 

10/24/2008
Well, I have been breaking in the 2nd VOID for a week an a half, constantly rotating tight faces. Although the tight faces seem tight I lubed it today with some CRC and this thing is now smoother than the first VOID that I lubed right out of the box. Bottom line break-in considerably before lubing and you will have a decent speedcube, although you wont be able to cut corners as well as a DIY. Someone on TwistyPuzzles took one apart already, see for yourself: http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=11290


----------



## Unknown.soul (Oct 15, 2008)

Congratulations, I can't get a Void Cube nor the Bump Cube because I have to get the basic puzzles (I don't even have a 5x5 yet )


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Oct 15, 2008)

thats awesome, I'd love to get a hold of one. mainly for an up close look at it's mechanism


----------



## CUBERT (Oct 15, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> thats awesome, I'd love to get a hold of one. mainly for an up close look at it's mechanism



Sorry, I purposely left out pics of the mechanism out of respect to the inventor. If you have a 2x2 Rubiks Ice Cube then you can imagine how this cube was created. The cubies ride on rails as in the ice cube. After lubing if feels like an ICE cube.

Attached is a pic through the center. Imagine if you will a "hollow" 2x2 Rubik's Ice Cube core.

10/24/2008
Someone on twistypuzzles took this baby apart: http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=11290


----------



## d4m4s74 (Sep 14, 2009)

My apologies for bumping a year old thread, but I thought it'd be better to post it here then to make a new one

During a random search of Cube4You I found this thing
Is this like the void cube ripoff on DX or did C4Y make it's own "speedsolving void" and has anyone of you tried this one?


----------



## blade740 (Sep 14, 2009)

it's the same as the DX knockoff.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Sep 14, 2009)

I got this particular one from Cube4you, and I like it a lot! Nice stickers, pretty good movement, standard color scheme.


----------

